# seems very cheap should i buy



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

i have been on amazon.com

there is a seller who is selling a
OLED65C6P for $1801.09

the seller is called courtney stone has 100% positive feedback from 2 ratings

but you must email the seller first before buying at PCGarageInc( a-t )gmail com

in your opions should i buy or does the item seem fake

what would you do

and has anybody else bought items from amazon where you have to email he seller first before you can buy it thanks


----------

